# New member after a 3.2



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

Morning thought I would say hello as brand new, never owned a TT but actively looking with money in the bank, my preference is 3.2 manual glacier blue mk 1, so if you know of anyone selling let me know. Would consider a DSG but are the stories true about them.

Kind regards Annette x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
Glacier blue is the best colour.
V6 manual is a safe bet but DSG can be heaven or hell depending if you get a lemon or not.
Check the V6 buyers guide out on the V6 Community page.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Reasonably priced one on facebook ,but it looks silver ,and auto 
just a heads up as for somewhere else to search

https://www.facebook.com/groups/7256687 ... 033193963/


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Thats glacier blue i think blz same as mine

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse Annette ! 

DSG is truly excellent, as long as you don`t have problems with it. It costs around £500 more to replace than a standard (manual) clutch if it goes, but is probably no more likely-to...
People generally are more wary of it because of the extra cost involved if it does go, but that`s the only issue.

Your only other major concern with the V6 is the timing chain. If this stretches, which can be anything from 60k to 150k miles (it would seem) then it`s between £900 - 1900 to replace ! If you can get the chain checked before you buy, then this could save you a massive headache later.

Other than that.........GET ONE BOUGHT..........they`re brilliant !! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Had mine 2 months annette and still love it. The sound is fantastic and they pull like a train. You wont regret it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> Thats glacier blue i think blz same as mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I wasnt sure looks nice ,if someone would buy mine for 2000 id have it


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Something else just to consider with these cars; whichever variant you get:

When they were new, which is now anything from 10 - 15years ago, they were all 23 - 33k to buy, so reasonably expensive at the time.

So bearing that in mind then, you are still driving around in effectively the same car, all these years on, but paying downwards of around 6 - 7k, mostly...

Just make sure you factor the original cost into your equation then, and make sure you have some money put aside for maintenance (I`d say you`d be pretty safe with maybe a couple of grand at any one time, put aside), and you`ll have some pretty cheap motoring in a car that`s fast becoming an icon now !

Enjoy ! 8)


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

...and here`s mine Annette, simply brilliant cars ! 8)


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice car dex

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Glacier blue is the best colour.
> V6 manual is a safe bet but DSG can be heaven or hell depending if you get a lemon or not.
> Check the V6 buyers guide out on the V6 Community page.
> Steve


Sorry was meant to reply and say thanks and will look at your links but managed to report your post instead, DOH ! cheers A x


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

dextter said:


> ...and here`s mine Annette, simply brilliant cars ! 8)


Nice


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

dextter said:


> Something else just to consider with these cars; whichever variant you get:
> 
> When they were new, which is now anything from 10 - 15years ago, they were all 23 - 33k to buy, so reasonably expensive at the time.
> 
> ...


Cheers for info and I will enjoy.


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Had mine 2 months annette and still love it. The sound is fantastic and they pull like a train. You wont regret it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nice what colour are those wheels graphite .


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

dextter said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Annette !
> 
> DSG is truly excellent, as long as you don`t have problems with it. It costs around £500 more to replace than a standard (manual) clutch if it goes, but is probably no more likely-to...
> People generally are more wary of it because of the extra cost involved if it does go, but that`s the only issue.
> ...


Top advice cheets


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Get a V6 and make it your own..
This was standard when It rolled off the production line..

Steve


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

They are audi anthracite and i love em thx

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Annette, welcome to the forum, good to see you are after the best model, I made the mistake of buying a 225 first :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Get a V6 and make it your own..
> This was standard when It rolled off the production line..
> 
> Steve


They were all standard when they rolled of the production line Steve :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Get a V6 and make it your own..
> ...


And obviously I have made it my own since then..
Steve


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


 Bling !


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

triplefan said:


> Hi Annette, welcome to the forum, good to see you are after the best model, I made the mistake of buying a 225 first :lol:


 DSG or manual just don't want a lemon .


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Had mine 2 months annette and still love it. The sound is fantastic and they pull like a train. You wont regret it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Love this combination with brembo red brake set


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

chalks said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Annette, welcome to the forum, good to see you are after the best model, I made the mistake of buying a 225 first :lol:
> ...


It really is personal choice, if you are into the "driving" of a car, particularly it's upper limits then i would say go for a manual, if you are not always on it, drive in stop start traffic or just like driving an auto, then go for the DSG.

Now when i say auto, its a conventional manual gearbox and clutch with an auto function, not at all the same as a conventional torque converter and auto box.

If you do fancy a DSG make sure of 2 things...firstly get it *fully up to temperature* as many faults are not present until then and secondly get it scanned for faults.

Regular servicing is important so check the history

Unless you go the Audi the Audi route most (but not all) faults are fixable by independant repairers such as ECU Testing http://www.ecutesting.com/catalogue/aud ... &model=447 for £300 plus labour to remove and refit the part

If the V6 manual box is the same as the 225, the way they have been failing lately is no guarantee to trouble free motoring

PS

Glacier blue is not the best colour, it is undoubtedly Mauritius blue :wink:


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Glacier blue is not the best colour, it is undoubtedly Mauritius blue :wink:

ignore triple nice knowledgable guy but colourblind


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Glacier blue is not the best colour, it is undoubtedly Mauritius blue :wink:
> 
> ignore triple nice knowledgable guy but colourblind


Ignored bless him and his vision defect :roll:


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

chalks said:


> Morning thought I would say hello as brand new, never owned a TT but actively looking with money in the bank, my preference is 3.2 manual glacier blue mk 1, so if you know of anyone selling let me know. Would consider a DSG but are the stories true about them.
> 
> Kind regards Annette x


Seen one on auto trader in Wrexham fits the bill any thoughts sent a long email with list of questions, just a 3 hr drive each way for me.


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

chalks said:


> chalks said:
> 
> 
> > Morning thought I would say hello as brand new, never owned a TT but actively looking with money in the bank, my preference is 3.2 manual glacier blue mk 1, so if you know of anyone selling let me know. Would consider a DSG but are the stories true about them.
> ...


Glacier blue anthracite wheels dsg [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

chalks said:


> chalks said:
> 
> 
> > chalks said:
> ...


 I got a reply to my email I think the lads been honest just to many holes in service history, asking 4700 thoughts please.

I understand reason for all the questions, I was the same so I'll do my best, I had same worry bout dsg, but all fine, drive mode works fine for cruesing, paddles good for nice roads

How long have you owned the car ? Owned car for couple of months 
Why selling Selling because was supposed to be a weekend car for me and girlfriend, but split up with girlfriend, and need a cheaper car to go back and to, to work 
How many owners and for what periods ? 7 owners not sure of periods

What is the service history advert is FSH and also part service history Sorry I bought car with no service book there are receipts for previous major derive
Is service book stamped, receipts with where serviced and what done ?

On the recent service when and what was done ? Recent service and mot done last month, new battery, new window wipers, brake lights switch, k&n air filter, 6x spark plugs, oil and oil filter 4 x new tyres, if I don't sell car I'm doing front brakes and discs
When was the Haldex and gear box oil last changed ?Am doing when brakes get done, garage quoted £100 to complete work
Mot any advisories? Rear bushes and brake line need doing

Could I have the mot or v5 number please Car is hpi clear, you can do any checks by using reg, not really comfortable giveing out v5 number to stranger
Any lights on the dash No warning lights, but fuel gage shows as half full but it empty, trip computer works fine
Any dents, scratches, cracks, rust, accident, or any other issues not mentioned ? Car is 11 years old, so isn't perfect, few scratches on front and wing but not noticeable, there is a scratch on driver window but it not a crack

How many keys is with the car and also radio code available, and all the owners pack still together, spare wheel and jack etc. 2 keys, radio code, owners pack complete just missing service book, jack and tyre foam complete, there no spare as battery is there on v6 models 
Excellent condition inside and outside I have looked after car best I can always shining inside and out

Tyre and alloy condition ? 4 new Bridgestone potenza only month old wheels are ok some curb marks on 1

Any noise from gear box in any operation ? No noise all smooth

Any chance of further pictures Tell me wat you want a picture of? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Mmm lot of owners (although weekend cars sometimes do) odd to only of had it couple of months. No service book would be concern as well.. i would say keep looking but thats just me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Mmm lot of owners (although weekend cars sometimes do) odd to only of had it couple of months. No service book would be concern as well.. i would say keep looking but thats just me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


My thoughts as well hey ho


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Mmm lot of owners (although weekend cars sometimes do) odd to only of had it couple of months. No service book would be concern as well.. i would say keep looking but thats just me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


My thoughts as well hey ho


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

chalks said:


> Morning thought I would say hello as brand new, never owned a TT but actively looking with money in the bank, my preference is 3.2 manual glacier blue mk 1, so if you know of anyone selling let me know. Would consider a DSG but are the stories true about them.
> 
> Kind regards Annette x


3.2 DSG autobristol.com

On the face of it this looks perfect for what I want, however have been frightened off by reviews of this dealership.
Anyone from that part of the world can fill me in better. I am itching to buy one, but fools rush in etc. :?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you check the one out on facebook?


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

blz-8027 said:


> Did you check the one out on facebook?


yes lovely but i don't about the colour its abit blue for me, i have a friend who is real petrol head having a look at one tomorrow in Kent which may result in a long road trip over the weekend. fingers crossed


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

chalks said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check the one out on facebook?
> ...


Change of mind ? you were after a Glacier blue to begin with
good luck with this one


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

blz-8027 said:


> chalks said:
> 
> 
> > blz-8027 said:
> ...


still after glacier blue have i looked at the wrong one on facebook the one I saw was sprint blue ?


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you on the mk1 community? Eddie bell is selling his. Nice one as well

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

I think it may be avus silver with a black roof but that colour is very similar to glacier and just as nice

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

chalks said:


> yes lovely but i don't about the colour its abit blue for me, i have a friend who is real petrol head having a look at one tomorrow in Kent which may result in a long road trip over the weekend. fingers crossed


Change of mind ? you were after a Glacier blue to begin with
good luck with this one[/quote]

still after glacier blue have i looked at the wrong one on facebook the one I saw was sprint blue ?[/quote]

The one i linked to takes me to a glacier blue?


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mk1tt/p ... nt_mention
dunno if this will work


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

blz-8027 said:


> chalks said:
> 
> 
> > yes lovely but i don't about the colour its abit blue for me, i have a friend who is real petrol head having a look at one tomorrow in Kent which may result in a long road trip over the weekend. fingers crossed
> ...


still after glacier blue have i looked at the wrong one on facebook the one I saw was sprint blue ?[/quote]

The one i linked to takes me to a glacier blue?[/quote]

My Facebook link was playing up have seen it now mileage a bit high cheers Netti x


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> I think it may be avus silver with a black roof but that colour is very similar to glacier and just as nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No how do I get on the community ? Netts


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

chalks said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> > I think it may be avus silver with a black roof but that colour is very similar to glacier and just as nice
> ...


On facebook search for audi tt mk 1 forum and community. once accepted try the link again and it should work  
also search audi tt marketplace. both handy


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

Deposit put down on v6 DSG glacier blue today cream seats collect later in the month pics to follow then


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well done 
Steve


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratz where u go

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Congratz where u go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Dealers in Kent advert was put on autortrader on Tuesday within 10 mins of the advert going on I was in contact with e dealer much to his surprised as he had picked it up from a BMW dealer where it went in for part exchange and he picks cars up from there. Had an mot yesterday no advisories 2 owners FSH 74000 my fiend who luckily enough lives 10 mins away who is an audi nut had the car for 2 hrs and went through everything his reply was buy it now his opinion initially was a hairdressers car he had never driven a DSG. Well he said he was blown away by the whole package, this is someone who drives an. Rs4 and an m3.
So £1000 deposit handed over straight away dealer only wanted 250 but wante in securing he has since had over 12 calls about the car. So at the moment chuffed to bits pick up mid June when I'm off. Pictures on Maine motor solutions.
Happy days Netts x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one do you have a link to the car :?:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

chalks said:


> his opinion initially was a hairdressers car he had never driven a DSG. Well he said he was blown away by the whole package, this is someone who drives an. Rs4 and an m3


The 4 cyl boys will still be in denial :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you have found a nice one, will there be any mods or kept as standard?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice one do you have a link to the car :?:


http://www.mainemotorsolutions.com/used ... uattro-142

She looks very clean, best colour combo for the interior as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well and has a good few options fitted 8)


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

looks like a very good find!!! no dashpod problems either by looks of it. bet you can't wait


----------



## chalks (May 27, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> looks like a very good find!!! no dashpod problems either by looks of it. bet you can't wait


No looking forward to it, collect it on the 24th so will get some pictures on then.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks a beauty that one mate; enjoy - they`re brilliant !! 8)


----------

